# Santas House



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Once upon a time there was a small theme park in the mountains of Southern CA by the name of Santa's Village. I vaguely remember visiting here as a young boy and being fascinated by the Santa House, reindeer, Christmas tree ride and bumble bee monorail.
In my quest to find a suitable structure to attempt to model to add to this years version of my front yard Christmas layout I found Santa's House from Santa's Village Arrowhead.
I've sketched it out roughly and cut out the walls from styrofoam and roof from corrugated plastic. Now I'm working on windows, doors and the tricky looking chimney.

Can't decide how to do the lower half log cabin look since I dont have a band saw.

[url="


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Progress has been slow on the Santa's Village house. However, I've now got it to a point where I can at least temporarily put it in the front yard display temporarily.

[url="


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool Hans! 
looking good! 

Scot


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By hans911 on 23 Nov 2012 08:36 PM 
Once upon a time there was a small theme park in the mountains of Southern CA by the name of Santa's Village. 
The start... more to come as it progresses



Wasn't "Once upon a time" because I have a baby picture taken there sitting on Santa's lap.









BTW, did you know that the original train from Santa's Village, (built by the Hurlbutt Company) now resides at the Santa Ana Zoo. (The train and I were both built in the same year.







) You can volunteer to be an engineer for the train if you get hold of the zoo staff. I was one of the originals when they assembled the railroad, but haven't done it in years since they started "crafting" our scripts.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Hans, are you in California? If so where did you get the pink board. I haven't been able to find any in the Sacramento area from big box stores. I think I have a lead, but you might be able to speed my search. Else I'll ask my sister to bring some from Colorado when she comes out for Christmas.


----------



## tom p (Jan 30, 2009)

The pink board can be found in the siding section. It is what is stapled to the outside walls prior to the installation of vinyl siding. Unfortunately it comes in a fanfold 200 sq.ft. bundle for around $45.00. enough for a lifetime.


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

I initially had a hard time finding pink board. But now some of the Home Depot's carry it. Not all of them though. I think I checked online at the HDepot site and it showed what the stock was at each store location.
Good luck finding pink foam.

Paul H


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Never been able to find pink or blue board in California at either HD or Lowe's. Found a similar product at a building supply wholesaler here in town, but had to buy it through Meek's Building Supply (A triple A minor league building supply store. 

A 4 by 8 sheet one inch thick cost me about $25.00/ 

It's usually used to insulate the outside of basement walls. Since there are very few (I almost wrote "no") basements here, nobody stocks it. I tried some stores in nearby Nevada and Oregon, and they weren't very helpful either.]


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

That look really cool. Nice job!! 

Richard


----------

